# B&W or Not?



## TWright33 (Apr 21, 2014)

I shot this of my dog the other day. This picture makes her look malnourished, but she had just gotten back from the vet from getting fixed. 

So moving on from that...

I just wondered what you guys thought about this picture in terms of black and white or keep it in color?

I'm kind of digging both, but don't know which one I like better.



DSC_2565 by twright2933, on Flickr


DSC_2565-2 by twright2933, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2014)

bw because it makes the throw behind the dog less distracting. But it is still distracting..


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 21, 2014)

bribrius said:


> But it is still distracting..



Yeah, thanks but I wasn't really asking for C&C


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe a better worded title should have been used here


----------



## limr (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the black and white better except for the fact that some detail in the face has been lost in the conversion.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 22, 2014)

Converting to B&W won't fix what's wrong with this image.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 22, 2014)

None of them work for me Tbh, but to answer your question without offending you like bribrius did *sarcasm intended*

I pick color.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Converting to B&W won't fix what's wrong with this image.



Could you please explain?


----------



## agp (Apr 22, 2014)

If the dog is the subject of your photo... keep it color and risk having the throw in the back compete for attention; make it b/w and have the dog's face, which is already in the dark, get even darker. Lose lose in my opinion.
If the throw is the subject of your photo... color or b/w, it's out of focus and blocked by a dog. Lose lose again.

So lose lose lose lose situation.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2014)

The dog is cute. Win.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 22, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Converting to B&W won't fix what's wrong with this image.
> ...



The background is too complicated and bright.
The dog's leg in the foreground is right in the viewer's face and is really OOF
The dog's body is really bright and the dog's face is really dark.
Concentrate of what you want to take a picture of and compose and expose around that.


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think Braineack is the only person who actually understands why this picture was taken in the first place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> I think Braineack is the only person who actually understands why this picture was taken in the first place.



Speaking for myself, I don't care why it was taken; that doesn't have any impact on whether it is successful as a picture.


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Braineack is the only person who actually understands why this picture was taken in the first place.
> ...



Speaking for myself, if you didn't care then you shouldn't have commented in the first place.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2014)

I care about the pictures, not why it was taken.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not sure why the thread went this way...


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> not why it was taken.



Which is why we are having this conversation.


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Converting to B&W won't fix what's wrong with this image.





mmaria said:


> I'm not sure why the thread went this way...



...


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 23, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I'm not sure why the thread went this way...



OPs attitude perhaps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 23, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why the thread went this way...
> ...



My attitude, bribuis' attitude, the travelers attitude, your attitude... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Apr 23, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...


i just told you it was distracting. And it is
Concern over the photo depends on your intent of the photo and its purpose. i have tons of snapshots of my kids, but a entire different category where some aren't just "snapshots" and are on a more artistic or correctly composed level.
If your dog shot is a snapshot, okay. it is.
if you are trying to make a correctly composed photo, that is something else.
Normally anything dull colorwise i consider for bw, especially if im trying to emphasize lines or texture or some component, give a classic look. Anything color with outstanding bright ones i consider a candidate for color. Colors are BEAUTIFUL, why make it bw then? Might even want to make them more vivid and capture them at the brightest.
your problem here, is the throw looks better than the dog color wise. so the throw makes sense in color it had nice colors. But you apparently want the photo to be of the dog. 
Move the dog, take a photo of the throw. That is my vote.
or put it in the for fun gallery or the pet section...

the question you are asking bw or not. The correct answer is NEITHER as the flaws in the photo make it not gravitate toward either. But for the sake of that throw, i picked bw assuming the photo was of the dog not the throw.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Nope, sorry.
I'm not taking any blame for this.
Anything I said was at your invitation and without any bias.
If you want to be offended and take insult where none was offered, it's all on you, buddy.


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it is apparent at this point that no one understands what was originally asked. Just forget the whole thing. It's obvious that when I told my dog to go sleep on the couch I should have moved the throw and then moved the dogs head out more in to the light... Yeah that sounds like a plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## limr (Apr 23, 2014)

What WAS the point? I understand that you didn't want anyone to pick the pictures apart, but were people supposed to simply say "B&W" or "Color" but not explain their choice? Then perhaps you should have included a poll.


----------



## agp (Apr 23, 2014)

limr said:


> What WAS the point? I understand that you didn't want anyone to pick the pictures apart, but were people supposed to simply say "B&W" or "Color" but not explain their choice? Then perhaps you should have included a poll.



I'd like to know as well.

OP, you should explain the photo because I don't understand it the way you do.


----------

